# transducer rudder mount?



## dnunn (Nov 6, 2010)

I know there are lots of comments on the web, so many models (sonar, down/side scan, etc), and conflicting opinions and results. Here's what I'm working with: Lowrance Hook2 Tripleshot (sonar, down and side scan) on a WS Tarpon 140 w/rudder. I want a somewhat portable/removable setup. Some folks say side scan won't work with a thru-the-hull, others say no problem. Comments? 

A side mount might be the easiest, but I'd prefer a more streamline setup. Scupper mount is an option. This transducer fits fairly snugly in the hull channels but still could snag or drag. Then I rigged up bow mount with 3/4" pvc pipe, but it was so ugly, I took it off. And if you bumped it going forward, it would be trouble.

So, I'm thinking of mounting on the rudder, maybe 2-3" inches from the tip. Easy up/down, and it's protected from obstacles, beaching, etc. Some folks don't like it since it is behind the paddler. I don't see the big deal. It's the same as a transom mount on lots of boats. Anyone have a rudder mount setup?


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

Downscan works fine thru the hull, but with sidescan, you will need the transducer in the water with nothing obstructing the beam on the sides. I would be concerned about mounting it directly to the rudder and how your display and returns would be affected with the transducer moving side tonside with your rudder. The sonar cone would constantly be changing. I remeber seeing this post where the transducer was mounted in place of the rudder. May give you an idea:
http://palmettokayakfishing.blogspot.com/2011/08/diy-kayak-transducer-arm-for-2012.html?m=1


----------



## dnunn (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks for that link. That's a neat setup. I rigged up something similar (although much uglier) on the bow. It would work, but I couldn't stand the way it looked. 

Originally, I took the rudder assembly off, altogether. I really don't need it and it's a problem on small rivers, especially when going over logs or portaging. When you need it, it's nice to have, so I put it back on. As far as the rudder moving side to side, it sure would affect the field of view, especially, in side scan mode. For me, I usually keep it locked straight ahead, so that shouldn't be an issue. we'll see.


----------



## richardhayes (Aug 25, 2018)

I would like to thank you for the recommendation you gave us! In fact, it is important to listen to your wise opinions. Hopefully, you will be ankle to get familiarized with http://www.royalediting.com/blog/how-to as soon as you can!


----------



## dnunn (Nov 6, 2010)

Does anyone know if the previous response is legitimate?


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

It's spam bs


----------

